# [ 2014 ] Hyatt Promos in II Magazine



## alwysonvac (Jul 27, 2014)

Hyatt Promotions in the Summer 2014 Interval World magazine.

*Highlands Inn*
Explore Carmel for two nights in your own 1-bedroom villa at Highlands Inn for only $299, plus tax.
http://hyattresidenceclub.com/IICarmel14

*Hyatt Windward Pointe*
Explore Key West for two nights in your own 2-bedroom villa at Hyatt Windward Pointe for only $249, plus tax 
http://hyattresidenceclub.com/IIKeys14#

*Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach*
Explore Ka'anapali Beach for five nights at Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa hotel for only $849, inclusive of tax and daily resort fee 
http://hyattresidenceclub.com/IIMaui14#

*Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch*
Explore San Antonio for two nights in your own 1-bedroom villa at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch for only $198, plus tax 
http://hyattresidenceclub.com/IITexas14#

*Hyatt Piñon Pointe*
Explore Sedona for two nights in your own 1-bedroom villa at Hyatt Pinon Pointe for only $229, plus tax 
http://hyattresidenceclub.com/IISedona14#


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2014)

Very good deals, but there is a catch:



> Presentation: Participants must attend a 90-minute sales presentation at our Hyatt Residence Club sales center located at the Highlands Inn Resort. If married, cohabitating, engaged or single and bringing a companion, it is required that both persons must attend the sales presentation.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 22, 2016)

Are there any current promos?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 22, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Hyatt Promotions in the Summer 2014 Interval World magazine.
> 
> *Highlands Inn*
> Explore Carmel for two nights in your own 1-bedroom villa at Highlands Inn for only $299, plus tax.
> ...



When I clicked on the link: Message Displayed: Sorry We Cannot Seem To Locate This Page.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 22, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> When I clicked on the link: Message Displayed: Sorry We Cannot Seem To Locate This Page.





This is a message thread from 2014!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 22, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Hyatt Promotions in the Summer 2014 Interval World magazine.
> 
> *Highlands Inn*
> Explore Carmel for two nights in your own 1-bedroom villa at Highlands Inn for only $299, plus tax.
> ...



I didn't notice that these adds were from Summer of 2014.  I called Hyatt Windward Pointe and tried to book a reservation and was told the offer had expired.

Richard


----------



## taterhed (Apr 23, 2016)

Ha Ha.   I actually clicked twice before catching it!

 Was a good deal....


----------



## Helios (Apr 24, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Ha Ha.   I actually clicked twice before catching it!
> 
> Was a good deal....



There is currently a promo for 6 days 5 nights in a two bedroom OF unit at Hyatt Kaanapali.  I believe it is $1,900.  The add mentions availability at other properties.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 24, 2016)

Quimby4 said:


> Are there any current promos?


 
There are vacation offers on the Hyatt Residence website - http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/hvc/en/offers.html

Also, Interval World's Spring 2016 magazine has a promo ad for Maui. I found it after the "New Member Resorts" section (page 75)


> $1,995 for 6 days & 5 nights in a 2 Bedroom, 2 Bathroom Oceanfront Suite
> Book now at +1 877.844.8816 or visit Maui.HyattResidenceClub.com/Interval for complete details.
> _Special offers also available for our Key West, Carmel, San Antonio and Sedona resorts_




Current Interval Getaways 
Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach
Lahaina , HI , USA
HKB
Apr 30 2016 - May 07 2016    2 4 6 	$2,299.00


----------

